# Merckx Ti AX Owners - Fork Recommendation



## fosbibr (Aug 29, 2005)

I've gotten my hands on a Ti AX frame and need a fork recommendation. Any ideas / suggestions on what has worked best for you would be appreciated. Also, what is the appropriate rake? 

Thanks


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Colnago- odd but they work*

I have a Merckx Ex, same era as the Ax and not massively difference. Geometries are identical. 

I purchased a used Colnago Force fork on EBay for about $200. This model has a carbon steerer but is not quite as light as the Star fork. In anycase, the fork works extremely well with the frame. Handling and ride quality are highly satisfactory. Cornering and descending are done with confidence. Rake on these is about 43mm and I ride a 51 ctc.

I haven't kept up with the forks on the market but and upper end Look, Ouzo, Easton or Alpha Q should work fine. I have an Alpha Q sub 3 and it's a very good fork. I just happen to be partial to the Star and Force, Colnago forks as they are very stiff laterally but compliant enough vertically.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*fork*

My Merckx AX has a Serotta F-1 fork that the previous owner installed on the bike. It is carbon with a steel steerer tube, so not very light but rides very well. The important thing is to match the rake with that of the original Merckx fork -- which I am pretty sure is 43 mm. I've always heard excellent feedback Reynolds Ouzo Pro forks, and you get can buy them with a 43 mm rake.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

I've got a 60cm frame and recently replaced the fork with an Ouzo Pro (43 rake). I like it alot and recommend it highly.

Recently, someone on the Serotta board posted a similar question so you might want to search over there too. He stated that the distributor told him the AX had a 73 degree HT angle. This means that a fork with a 43 rake would result in a trail of 59, which seems to be what most frame builders recommend (or so I'm told).


----------

